
Spilled.ink – Indie Email Service - dejawu
https://spilled.ink/
======
dejawu
This isn't my project, I just saw it and thought it looked neat and would fit
with HN's audience.

I especially found the server-side asset fetching interesting:

"Spilled.ink fetches all related images on server as soon as the email is
received and encodes them into the message. This hides your location, and
whether or not you opened the message, from trackers."

This is really clever. Do any other services do this?

~~~
Klonoar
I mean, don't most web-clients do this by way of proxies hiding the original
source? I recall that was a big blowup with GMail implementing it some years
ago...

~~~
dejawu
Can't find any sources that Gmail does this, though I do use the UglyEmail
extension: [https://uglyemail.com/](https://uglyemail.com/)

------
Klonoar
How's this doing the push notifications? If it's using the trick that FastMail
is/was using, I believe Apple stopped supporting the project that was enabling
creating those push certificates in the first place.

I'd assume FastMail gets a pass on the notifications trick due to time
implemented, but wouldn't a smaller player be SOL?

